# Rat addicted to cigarettes?



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, so I smoke, but only outside.

Lately Loki has had an undying obession with stealing a smoke from my pack on the table, chair, wherever it is, and devoring it. I mean he BITES (most friendly rat ever otherwise) when you try and take the smoke away.

He will attempt to overcome any and all obstacles to obtain a ciggarette....

What can I do and WHY is he doing this...?

It cannot be healty for him...


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe he's trying to tell you something;
He wants you to stop smoking. 


If you do stop smoking, I *guarantee* the problem will go away.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

watts300 said:


> Maybe he's trying to tell you something;
> He wants you to stop smoking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm trying, haha.

But no, it doesn't matter where I put them... he searches and searches...

I am not sure if obsession with items is healthy for rats..


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ruka said:


> I'm trying, haha.


"Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try."


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel your pain on quitting, its not so easy as everyone tells you.

Have you thought about switching to an electronic cigarette? He may not be as interested if its not tobacco. I had a roommate whos cat was obsessed with tobacco and wouldnt leave me alone after I came home from the hookah cafe...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I used to smoke. I was able to quit cold turkey without issues many years ago. I still encourage people to try it. 

I also still very much enjoy the aroma of unlit tobacco. I've always thought that a freshly opened pack of cigarettes smells like raisins. (Go ahead, sniff them. I dare you.) Pipe tobacco smells even better, but I don't use any kind of tobacco. 

At any rate, depending on how many cigarettes he's eaten, it's possible he's just as addicted (to the nicotine) as you are. Even if he's after them just because he thinks they smell and taste good, you should keep them away from the rats. I can't really imagine that it would be difficult to keep them in a drawer, cupboard, or separate room. 

I'm sure he'll eventually give up. Distract him with something else. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

My girls often try to rummage around my pocket to get my tobacco, but they're never eaten any. It does sound a little worrying that he gets cranky when you try to take them away from him.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know about nicotine addiction in animals but his change in temprament when you try to take them does smart of a possible addiction/craving. You should keep them absolutely out of his way, I know people say 'oh, the rats get into everything' and steal things left right and centre but I'm a firm believer that this is down to human error. Choose a secure location that is not rat-accesible; contrary to what some people seem to think, rats cannot get everywhere and get into everything. They can't open certain things, they do not have thumbs like ours to work things, they cannot open a properly closed door with a round knob. If your rats are unable to get upstairs/downstairs, put the cigarettes there. If they have free roam of your house, put them in a sealed tupperware box that a rat cannot open. They don't need to be hidden away all the time, just when your boy is out of his cage. I don't imagine eating endless cigarettes is good for him, there are a lot of chemicals in them, not just tobacco.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You know medical cigarette studies? Any guesses as to what animal they are tested on most often?

Yes, it sounds as though he is addicted and that should be troubling. Even though you only smoke outside, your smoke does not entirely stay outside. It travels inside on your clothes and your person, allowing the rats to inhale the remnants. Small amounts of second-hand smoke may not seem like much to us, but it's more than enough for a rat.

It would be absolute best if you keep your last pack outside of the house and not purchase another.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm way too old to apologize for being a smoker or a rat owner. And I was a smoker before I was ever born.... so I'm not looking for support or encouragement one way or another and NO I'm not going to stand outside my own house to have a smoke in the rain....

But to be entirely honest, Fuzzy Rat did love to destroy my cigarettes, she would steal them, tear them up or even if I was distracted she would walk right down my arm and punch holes in them around the filters while they were lit, but oddly she would cart off butts out of the ashtray and tear them up too. So whereas some rats might like to eat cigarettes, there are unfortunately those that actually make it their life's mission to get you to quit. Despite some of her obnoxious habits, I still miss that rat.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruka said:


> I'm trying, haha.
> 
> But no, it doesn't matter where I put them... he searches and searches...
> 
> I am not sure if obsession with items is healthy for rats..


If you keep your cigarettes locked in your car. Your rat won't be able to get to them. It will be more of a hassle to go out to the car to get a cigarette, but since you're trying to quit. Making it harder/more hassle to get one might be a good thing.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just quit right before I got my rats. It took me years to quit. I understand "I'm trying". It was the hardest thing I've ever done. I during sessions of cold turkey which all failed I almost became violent. Like Rat Daddy, I was addicted before I was born. My mom also addicted before she was born. Long line of smoking moms. I'm on e-cigs now. I only did that because they became affordable and my agreement to the lease of my apt is no smoking on the property which sucks when its raining. In other words, I feel ya.

Yes, little ratty is probably addicted. Wild hedgehogs LOVE cigarettes and raid ashtrays often. Also when your trying to quite what the first thing that triggers you "I will punch my own grandmother for a smoke right now" reaction. The smell. The smell on clothes, in your hair. Not to make you feel bad but just think about when you try to quit and what that smell does to you and think of your ratty.


----------

